
Email service Pobox “joins the Fastmail family” - shedside
http://blog.pobox.com/2015/11/exciting-news-about-pobox-and-fastmail.html
======
brongondwana
Our (FastMail's) blog post is here:
[http://blog.fastmail.com/2015/11/03/fastmail-acquires-
pobox-...](http://blog.fastmail.com/2015/11/03/fastmail-acquires-pobox-and-
listbox/)

